# How do I know when to renew membership?



## mamiecarter (Mar 18, 2007)

How do I tell when I need to renew? Do you send a reminder? Is their some place on the BBS where I can check my account?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

Email reminders are sent.  Be sure TUG has your current email address in its membership records for you.  Note that the address associated with your bbs account is not necessarily the address you submitted with your membership information (many TUGgers use separate addresses for these two functions).

If you need to update the address in your membership records:
http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html
("Email Update" link, under "Member Services" in left column of TUG homepage)

See also:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4085


----------

